# Wart/callus on bottom of foot pad?



## superneoneagle (Feb 7, 2010)

.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I haven't noticed this on my hedgies back feet but his front feet have a nub a little ways up his leg. For mine it looks like part of his foot anatomy so it didn't concern me and it is symmetrical and appears on both feet in the same spot. Is what ur seeing occur on the other foot as well or just on that one back foot?


----------

